# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 Alternatives



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm setting up a 46 gal. and wonder if anyone has used a liquid called "Natural Aquarium Vital" for adding CO2 to the tank. This tank will be in an already crowded bedroom and I'm NOT going to use a cylinder [no place to put it].

Or should I try 2 Hagens?

Fig


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm setting up a 46 gal. and wonder if anyone has used a liquid called "Natural Aquarium Vital" for adding CO2 to the tank. This tank will be in an already crowded bedroom and I'm NOT going to use a cylinder [no place to put it].

Or should I try 2 Hagens?

Fig


----------



## Jabopa (May 4, 2003)

Save your money Natural Aquarium Vital doesn't work. Go with the Hagens and make your own mix.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

or build your own system for cheap?


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

It's not so much the expense, it's the space. As it is, the aquarium will sit on a wooden chest. There's just no place to put canisters and gas tanks. And my other Hagen stinks up the bedroom somethin' powerful!!!

Considering low tech...

Figs


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

the problem with hagen is it doesn't last as long as it says it does. you are waiting too long to change the mix. the smell is rotten yeast. i would suggest making your own mix. fill it with sugar to the line, then add 1/4 tsp of dry yeast. if you do this, it is cheap. change the mix every week to week and a half.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

maybe you could drill a small hole in the chest to run lines through?


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

AAAAaaaaaaak! No drill holes in Gramma's antique chest! bad







Bad BAD!!! Bad Figgy!


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

If you are concerned about the condition of Gramma's antique chest then you should not put the aquarium on it at all. Drilling it is the least of the possible problems.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ya, cant hardly keep from splashing water on it.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

You also have to consider weight. 
Will this antique chest safely hold 500lbs?


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep, the chest can hold the weight, but if I drill a hole in it and put equipment inside, I can't open it again to get to the equipment after the 500 lb tank goes on the top! It's always held a tank and has weathered the water, but I draw the line at holes.

Whatever I put on it will have to go behind the tank or on the floor...

Figs


----------

